# Neues Opfer der Teichsucht



## Lobi (6. März 2011)

Hallo liebe Leute,
ich denke nun ist es auch mal an der Zeit uns hier vorzustellen.
Also mal zu uns, wir sind Mama Sandra, Töchterchen Celina, Hund Tami, Katzen Cherry, Pia, Trixy und der Papa Thomas ;o)
Wir wohnen in einem kleinen Häuschen im Rems Murr Kreis mit einem etwas grösseren Garten (ca600qm) Anfang 2009 äusserte Mama den wunsch gern einen Teich zu haben. Tja da Mama ja Chefin ist :__ nase orderte Papa gleich am nächsten WE einen Minibager eines Bekannten (zwecks zwanghafter Faulheit) Dann ging es los mit dem Teichbau.
Da es ja eine zimliche Hau Ruck Aktion war habe ich einige Fehler gemacht welche ich in den letzten zwei Jahren mehr recht als schlecht versucht habe wieder gerade zu bügeln.
So ich denke das war jetzt mal genug zu lesen und ich lass mal ein paar Bilder sprechen.


----------



## Lobi (6. März 2011)

*AW: Neues Opfer der Teichsucht*

Und noch ein Paar


----------



## Lobi (6. März 2011)

*AW: Neues Opfer der Teichsucht*

Und weiter gehts


----------



## Lobi (6. März 2011)

*AW: Neues Opfer der Teichsucht*

So nun erst mal der rest.


----------



## axel (6. März 2011)

*AW: Neues Opfer der Teichsucht*

Hallo Ihr Lobies 

:willkommen

Da habt Ihr Euch aber einen schönen Teich geschaffen 
Gefällt mir sehr gut !
Dann fühlt Euch mal wohl hier unter den Teichverrückten 
Die sichtbare Teichfolie würd ich noch mit einer Ufermatte vor Sonnenstrahlen schützen .
Die UV Strahlen zerstören die Folie mit der Zeit .
Danke für die bilderreiche Teichbau Doku !
lg 
axel


----------



## Lobi (6. März 2011)

*AW: Neues Opfer der Teichsucht*

Hallo Axel 
danke für die willkommensgrüße 



axel schrieb:


> Die sichtbare Teichfolie würd ich noch mit einer Ufermatte vor Sonnenstrahlen schützen .
> Die UV Strahlen zerstören die Folie mit der Zeit .



Ja damit beschäfftige ich mich schon die ganze Zeit, aber mir ist noch nicht die zündende Idee gekommen. Mach gerade immer wieder neue versuche, aber überzeugen konnte mich noch nichts.

LG 
Thomas


----------



## axel (6. März 2011)

*AW: Neues Opfer der Teichsucht*

Hallo Thomas

Hier hab ich mal einen Link für Dich zu Jochens Teich .
Seine Ufergestaltung gefällt mir Gut . Seine Folie ist auch versteckt .

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/2354/?q=Ufergestaltung

Gib doch mal bei " Forum durchsuchen " oben rechts Ufergestaltung ein . Dann bekommst Du jede Menge Beiträge und Vorschläge .

lg 
axel


----------



## Lobi (6. März 2011)

*AW: Neues Opfer der Teichsucht*

 für den Link.

bin schon fleißig am stöbern in diesem tollen Forum. Es gibt hier wirklich sehr viel und hilfreiche Tips und tricks.
Ich denke, dass hier schon das richtige finden werde.
Lg
Thomas


----------



## Ulli (6. März 2011)

*AW: Neues Opfer der Teichsucht*

Hi Thomas,

Dein Teich ist schön geworden, gefällt mir sehr gut und auch schön grün drumherum....

Viele Grüße von nebenan aus dem Remstal
Ulli


----------



## RKurzhals (6. März 2011)

*AW: Neues Opfer der Teichsucht*

Halo Thomas,
das ist ja ein richtig schöner, und liebevoll eingerichteter Teich! 
Das mit der Folie ist im "Nachgang" gar nicht so einfach zu lösen.
Eine Idee hier aus dem Forum ist das Bedecken mit Mörtel auf Vlies, wie es viele hier getan haben (Wasserstand absenken, Vlies auslegen, vermörteln, und dann wieder auf Stand bringen - bei einfachem Kalkmörtel gibt's ein pH-Problem, nicht gut für Pflanzen und Fische...).
Meine zweite Idee ist es, die Aufbauten am Rand wegzunehmen, unter der Folie am Rand etwas auszugraben, und die Folie am Rand tiefer zu legen, und hinter den Aufbauten "aufsteigen" zu lassen (das sollte bei Dir noch knapp gehen, zur Not die erste Reihe Steine etwas mehr in Richtung Teichmitte setzen). Dann liegt die Folie unter den großen Steinen unterhalb der Wasserlinie. Die Steine auf der Folie, die jetzt ins Wasser tauchen, brauchen am besten eine Vliesunterlage. Dadurch wird Deine Mauer ein wenig niedriger.
Für den Rand zum Rasen würde ich im Forum unter "Kapillarsperre" mal suchen.


----------



## sonnenblume22 (7. März 2011)

*AW: Neues Opfer der Teichsucht*

Die Bilder sind ja ganz toll, habt ihr ja super gemacht. Hut ab. Hoffe ihr habt viel Fruede daran.


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (7. März 2011)

*AW: Neues Opfer der Teichsucht*

Hi Thomas,

sieht wirklich toll aus , allerdings hast Du den gleichen Fehler gemacht wie ich damals - lies Dir mal kann hier ein Saugproblem entstehen ?  durch.


----------



## Lobi (8. März 2011)

*AW: Neues Opfer der Teichsucht*

Guten Morgen alle zusammen



UlliW schrieb:


> Hi Thomas,
> 
> Dein Teich ist schön geworden, gefällt mir sehr gut und auch schön grün drumherum....
> 
> ...



Sind ja fast Nachbarn



RKurzhals schrieb:


> Halo Thomas,
> das ist ja ein richtig schöner, und liebevoll eingerichteter Teich!


Dankeschön hat aber noch ein paar Macken



RKurzhals schrieb:


> Das mit der Folie ist im "Nachgang" gar nicht so einfach zu lösen.


Das durfte ich auch schon festellen 



RKurzhals schrieb:


> Eine Idee hier aus dem Forum ist das Bedecken mit Mörtel auf Vlies, wie es viele hier getan haben (Wasserstand absenken, Vlies auslegen, vermörteln, und dann wieder auf Stand bringen


Daran hatte ich auch schon gedacht, aber da hab ich bedenken, wegen dem Saugproblem. Pflanzenfreund hat mich ja da auch schon drauf angestupst.



sonnenblume22 schrieb:


> Die Bilder sind ja ganz toll, habt ihr ja super gemacht. Hut ab. Hoffe ihr habt viel Fruede daran.


 Danke 



69pflanzenfreund69 schrieb:


> Hi Thomas,
> 
> sieht wirklich toll aus , allerdings hast Du den gleichen Fehler gemacht wie ich damals - lies Dir mal kann hier ein Saugproblem entstehen ?  durch.


Ja da muß ich wohl nochmal ran und mir eine Lösung für das Problem einfallen lassen.

LG 
Thomas


----------



## Wanderra (9. März 2011)

*AW: Neues Opfer der Teichsucht*

Hallo Thomas!

Das sieht ja alles super aus!

Gruß Jens


----------



## Echinopsis (10. März 2011)

*AW: Neues Opfer der Teichsucht*

Meinen Glückwunsch zum erfolgreichen Teichbau - das Ganze sieht sehr gelungen aus und fügt sich gut in die Landschaft!
Da freue ich mich schon auf Bilder vom Sommer - die Du hoffentlich auch zeigst?!


----------

